# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  λογικά να πίνω πρέπει?

## akis1

καλησπέρα σε όλους έχω κόψει τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και έχω αρχίσει τα xanax κάθε μέρα... αν δεν πιο xanax θα πίνω κάθε 3 ώρες μαυροδάφνη...! τι να κάνω ρε παιδιά με αυτή την κατάσταση? δεν αντέχω άλλο... είμαι και σε χαλια ψυχολογική κατάσταση τελευταία φοβάμαι μην πάθω το ένα και το άλλο... εxώ αλλάξει εντελώς συμπεριφορά.. δεν ήμουνα έτσι εγώ...

----------


## savatage

Γιατι εκοψες τα αντικαταθλιπτικα? Ο γιατρος που σου γραφει τα ζαναξ τι λεει? Συνεδριες κανεις για τα θεματα που σε απασχολουν? ΔΗλαδη ή θα γινεις τζανκι με τα ζαναξ ή αλκοολικος ή και τα 2? Βαλε ενα φρενο και αντιμετωπισε το πριν κατρακυλησεις. Αν χρειαζεται, αλλαξε και γιατρο, αν αυτος που εχεις τωρα σου γραφει απλως συνταγες και σε εχει γραμμενο.

----------


## willowfairy

ζαναξακια παρεα με μαυροδαφνη, δεν πανε μαζι την ιδια μερα , καλη μου......

----------


## Delmem210118a

καλύτερα να ξαναρχίσεις τα αντικαταθλιπτικά, παρά αυτά τα δύο που παίρνεις... προσωπική καθαρά αποψη και χωρίς να είμαι γιατρός. 
αν νοιώθείς χάλια ίσως να χρειάζεσαι και ψυχοθεραπεία παράλληλα ε φαρμακευτική αγωγή. κάνεις?

----------


## Macgyver

Tο αλκοολ συντελει μεσομακροπροθεσμα στην κτθλψη ......................., καλυτερα να το αποφευγεις , οχι οτι πειραζει μαζι με ζαναξ , αλλα επιδεινωνει την κατασταση ......κι εγω τιο ιδιο εκανα για χρονια με απλο κρασι ομως ....κακως ......

----------

